# Proud Dad Moment...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

So this isn't going to be one of those Facebook type posts where someone posts a bunch of stuff that really should be said to the person they are talking about instead of all their friends. This is about being a father and coming to the realization that your child is just like you... Good and Bad. My son follows a long line of males with our last name that have suffered from depression. He is 11 and talked of suicide when he was 9. We got him into counseling and he has made incredible progress since then. His 11 and 12 year old soccer team won the regular season championship and yesterday won the tournament championship game 12-2. He led his team in goals and assists and yesterday had 4 goals and 3 assists. But the best parts of the whole season for me was seeing him smile and be a kid on the field. I know he inherited his issues from me. My dad has battled it his whole life, I have battled it my whole life, and unfortunately my son will probably too. But when I look at this picture and I see him smiling and happy and I think about him doing an airplane after he scored or chest bumping his teammates after they scored I know that he also inherited some of my joy for life. 
To quote Harry Chapin "...it occurred to me, he'd grown up just like me, my boy was just like me."


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

&#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great story - thank you for sharing!

Reminds me - we had new member join TLF recently that put this in his activation justification:



> So that I can see what my dad talks about and how I can help him in the garage...


How cool is that. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

That's awesome. Bet he felt like he was on top of the world.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good Dad stuff right there :thumbsup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

My wife just told me our 3.5 year old had to teach her how to run the leaf blower today.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

J_nick said:


> My wife just told me our 3.5 year old had to teach her how to run the leaf blower today.


I can imagine her telling you and you slowly looking in your child's direction while Wind Beneath My Wings play in the background.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > My wife just told me our 3.5 year old had to teach her how to run the leaf blower today.
> ...


My 7 year old son has shown my wife how to use the choke on various pieces of equipment, set the parking brake on the tractor, amongst other things and it is glorious


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

My wife gave me crap all winter about the brown lawn. I kept telling her I'd rather have it green during the summer when we are out the than green during the winter we are stuck inside. All the fescue yards are light green and crunchy here now so I said "Who's lawn is green now.?" And she said they are all green. My 7 year old said "no way mommy. Daddy's is way greener. Look at the line between our yard and Mr. (neighbor)." He unknowingly pointed out his first domination line.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> My wife gave me crap all winter about the brown lawn. I kept telling her I'd rather have it green during the summer when we are out the than green during the winter we are stuck inside. All the fescue yards are light green and crunchy here now so I said "Who's lawn is green now.?" And she said they are all green. My 7 year old said "no way mommy. Daddy's is way greener. Look at the line between our yard and Mr. (neighbor)." He unknowingly pointed out his first domination line.


  :lol: :thumbup:


----------

